# Is Ozgear Australian Source Legit?



## Jayden Perth (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Guys, new here and have a few questions about an Australian source. Wondering if anyone has any experience ordering from ozgear here in Australia? Cheers


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2020)

Jayden Perth said:


> Hi Guys, new here. Wondering if anyone has any experience ordering from ozgear here in Australia? Cheers



That’s cool that your last name is Perth and that you live in Perth. 

What are the chances?

beware of drop bears mate!!!


----------



## Jayden Perth (Jan 28, 2020)

Middle names from


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2020)

Jayden Perth said:


> Middle names from



There are very few Aussies here. Maybe BVS will chime in. He’s in your area.


----------



## PFM (Jan 28, 2020)

Legit is one thing but g2g is another and this source has some really bad reviews.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 18, 2021)

The current reviews do not tell a positive story about Ozgear. Looks like they have stopped responding to emails however have collected a lot of money over the last several months.

Trust Pilot gives OZgear an 83% negative rating based on 23 independent reviews.

Do we have a representative of OZgear who can speak to this?









						Steroids Australia is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with Steroids Australia's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 31 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Voodoopoo (Aug 19, 2021)

Ozgear have exit scammed bro,there's great source on our local forum,shipping to WA is 3 to 4days from the reviews your locals have posted.look them up brother


----------

